

"Hello" - It's like Skype, but smart, open, and secure. - jellyksong
http://hello.is/

======
macarthy12
Nice website, concept etc. But how do you expect to deliver this? What codecs,
what p2p technologies, how are you going deal with discovery, encryption etc?
Where is your team?

Why should you get 1/2 million dollars?

